# Bambi, Izzy, Angel (almost)



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, you know Bambi had :kidblue: :kidblue: on sat. I have been watching Izzy like a stalker and finally she birthed Monday between 6-8pm! You won't believe this...QUINTS...(we have a little one :kidblue: I still have hope he'll make it). One :kidblue: the first born, was huge, she did this last year with quads, one giant, one runt. Darn. Thanks to my DIL, Izzy kids so fast it takes two to clean them up before the next one comes! I don't think I'd have been able to do it without her.

More later I've got a couple kids to feed! :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congrats

did you end up with any girls out of that large bunch?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so excited...yep... :kidred: :kidred: . One is jet black with a white pole, little spot on her side. The other is dark gold, extensive white, possible moonspots...it got a little dark before we were done, so I've been just making sure everyone is fed...I'm bottle feeding the girls, and I'm a little worried about the small boy, so he's in the house. Only one "smart kid" so far, the gold girl, the others are a little dumb...so I syringed them some colostrum...they each got about 1 1/2 ounces...I'll go out soon and ask Izzy for some more (lol).

Still waiting on Angel, but it'll either be later tonight or tomorrow, she's been having little contractions for awhile now, not much, but she's doing that "gazing off into the distance" thing. Think Pink!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW-how wonderful, and positive thoughts for the little one. :kidblue:

Thinking pink for Angel!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ..........


> WOW-how wonderful, and positive thoughts for the little one. :kidblue:
> 
> Thinking pink for Angel!


ditto... :thumbup:


----------

